# 2013 Orca Seat Post Clamp Bolt



## Ohwell (Jul 13, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what size the seat post clamp bolt is? The T head has become stripped and I need to get a new one. I do not have a local rep anywhere close to me.


----------

